# Looking for some APBT events in Western PA



## YOGI_724 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

just joined today, and I'm looking for any dog shows and/or events in Western PA/ Pittsburgh PA area. I am a pround companion of a 1 1/2 y/o APBT and looking to socializing with others like me and my lil buddy....

thanks for any info!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Check the ADBA and UKC websites for their event calendars. That's the best way to see what shows are going to be where.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll be at the Mechanicsburg show March 11, but that's a bit of a hike.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Indie said:


> I'll be at the Mechanicsburg show March 11, but that's a bit of a hike.


Ooooh that's not too far from me! I work day shift that day but may have to see if I can take the day off. I would love to come check it out.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

So excited to cheer on Rhodie and Macy at the Mechanicsburg show on Saturday! Got the day off so hubs and I are making the short trek there. This will be my first show but Indie has helped a lot with what to expect and rules and the like. Very excited to see and meet the pups and Indie!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Jess, lots of pictures please. Wish it was closer but would really appreciate seeing some pics. 

Indy, knock their socks off with Rhodie & Macy. Best of luck.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

No worries on the pics, if you haven't been able to tell I always take LOTS and LOTS of pics! I wish there was a way to upload some videos too - if there is and I just haven't figured it out, let me know I'll take some vids too!

~Jess


----------

